# Solved: Nectar toolbar crashes



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have install a nectar toolbar as an add on in Firefox but every time I open Firefox it crashes. Please can you tell me how I can uninstall it without opening Firefox?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I've never done it but starting in safe mode and then removing might work.

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes safe mode did the trick, thanks.


----------

